# 2 Wolves Killed With Ruger 10/22



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

#1 12-22-2007, 02:55 PM 
Rock Doctor 
Northern ******* Join Date: May 2006
Location: Northern BC
Posts: 231

Wolf Attack

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, yesterday a friend an I took our families out sliding and ended up having a little more excitement than we had anticipated.

There we were having a good time......Rod was towing 3 of the kids (2 four yr olds and a 3 yr old) on a tobogan behind the quad, at the bottom of the hill. I was in the Argo with my 3 month old at the other end of the hill. Rods wife was warming up in the truck with there 2 yr old and my wife was at the top of the hill with our dog...........we had no idea that all hell was about to break loose.........

Two wolves appear out of nowere............and they are heading toward the "bait" dragging behind the quad.... at first I had no idea what was up, but I heard my wife start yelling. I look up at her and see the dog break out of her arms and start running like mad, diagonally down the hill toward the truck (the direction Rod was heading with the kids). Rod sees the wolves coming, just as he is getting close to the truck, he speeds up a little, but can't go too hard for fear that one of the kids might fall off. As he gets to the truck the wolves are about 20 feet from the kids, on the tobogan. Rod bolts back toward the kids, just as my dog "Shadow" intercepts the lead wolf. Teeth flash and the battle is started............
Rods wife leaps from the truck and starts throwing kids inside, as Rod grabs a shovel from the back of the truck, smashing the shovel blade off as he goes to help the dog. Second wolf has joined the fight, and although Shadow is a very heafty 120lbs+ Rotty Cross, he is not faring all too well. The wolves break off as Rod gets close, but they are not afraid, they circle around and stay about 50 feet out of reach.
I can tell that you are probably wondering what I'm doing right about now.........Well, I knew I was too far away to be of much use, so at the first sign of the wolves, I wheeled the Argo around and headed toward our little camp. As I arived at the camp, I looked back and caught a glimps of the onset of the fight.........First thought through my mind-"GOOD DOG, If you make it, you get steak dinners for the rest of the month"........I grab my Ruger 10/22 and head back into the fray. By the time I get within range, Rod is making use of his wepons of choice, his Quad, and the shovel handle..... Before I could shoot, he had driven the wolves into the bush. I take a quick look around, make sure everyone is OK, and head in after them.......NO Luck, so I go back. Some decisions must have been made while I was gone, becouse everyone was packed up and headed back to camp......No more sliding today. So, the families are safe in camp, and Rod and I take the ATV's to the shop, to put them away (about 400 yrds from camp). As we walked back, we both see movement by the camp. I never thought much about it for a second, then I thought, "there is NO WAY that my wife would let Shadow out alone right now, what was that". Turns out that Wolf #1 was already back.........Rod and I fall into SNEAKY MODE to get closer........Yup, that is a wolf............My gun comes up, CRACK CRACK, the wolf drops............It's starting to get a little dark by now, and as we get closer to the wolf I say to Rod......."I really hope that's not my dog I just shot". Rod looks at me, Eyes wide, "If you just shot your dog, I'm going to be really mad at you".
It wasn't my dog, it was a really nice Silver/Black wolf. Everyone came out to have a look at it, lots of oooohs and aaaaaaww's.
We drag it down to the shop for the night, planning to skin it out in the morning.
The next morning, we had a little problem...............The Wolf Was GONE!!!!

OK, time to put our "Mantracker" skills to the test.........we found some "drag marks" and followed. Turns out that the second wolf was not above a little "Canibalism"........We only found part of the first wolf, but, the second wolf was still in the area, and I just happened to have brought my rifle. Long story short, I got the second one too.
Both wolves were very skinny, although the second one did fill out quite a bit over night.

Shadow managed to get a couple in on this one:

__________________
Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.

:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

that seems a little far fetched, but I guess its possible.

I heard a story on the news a couple days ago about a couple ladies that were surrounded by a pack of wolves in Alaska. Then had to walk slowly back to camp for 3 hours with the wolves still circling them, the wolves were less then 5 feet away at times. Their dog was badly injuried by the wolves and they said they kept yelling and clapping to keep the wolves at bay . That would be a pretty scary site.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Good shooting my friend. :beer: I cant wait to be attacked by some wolves, so I can get one of those big bastards myself. They are protected here in AZ but we can shoot them if they attack. 10 Gauge.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am glad everyone is okay. We have had lots of dogs killed by wolves here in Idaho. If it is a pet, you are not even allowed to protect it with lethal force. You can protect your family though. I wouldn't mind being attacked as that would make a wolf kill legit. There are estimate to be over 750 wolves in Idaho right now.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> If it is a pet, you are not even allowed to protect it with lethal force.


To be honest, I could care less if it 'isnt allowed'. I'm not watching my dog be ripped to pieces with a loaded gun in my hand.
Just remember the three S's; shoot shovel and shut-up. :wink:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If a wolf attacked Bill the Chessy, the game warden could be standing right there. I'd kill it in a heartbeat. 
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wanna get "attacked" by a putty tat!

And they say wolves dont attack humans..........they just didnt live to "confirm" it.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know, but from the things that I've read about animal attacks on humans, it usually seems to be an old or injured animal that attacks, kills, and consumes humans.

This makes since, as I imagine when they get older or sick, humans are probably about the easiest prey that there is to catch and kill. I think I read somewhere where most wolves consume about a third their body weight in food, so a person would be a nice snack for a couple of them.

Just my thoughs,
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I still wanna get "attacked" by a putty tat, even an old sick one.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> I still wanna get "attacked" by a putty tat, even an old sick one.


I get attacked by a putty tat every now and then. Mostly at night when I'm snuggled up and trying to sleep. :lol:

Good luck :beer: 
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Putty Tats are the ones getting attacked by ME. I hate those things.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan,

Consider yourself lucky! Most of us rarely - if ever get "attacked" 

Just like going after wiley E., we can only continue our endless persuit of the putty tat! :beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah! the single life; putty tats come and go like clebs. at rehab.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am more of a Young Cute Putty tat kind of guy.

Most of the time I have to carry a stick to beat them off.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't you wish. I got a body gaurd.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nahh they don't gaurd it, they worship it! :lol:


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow thats one hell of a story


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Nahh they don't gaurd it, they worship it! :lol:


Thanks for the complement, I just didn't wanna brag.


----------

